# Bluegill or Green Sunfish?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this a bluegill or green sunfish?

When I caught it a shore angler felt it was a bluegill and claimed he caught them the size of his whole hand in winter. It does have the vertical bars but it has metallic green speckles on it. Having never caught either species before I figure you guys will know what it is. It was about 5.5 inches long.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a bigger shot of it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Green sunfish.

The green speckles under its eye are a dead giveaway.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Dodger, I concur. That is a green sunfish. I've caught many of them in Deer Creek, all under five inches long.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's a green sunfish. They're both pretty similar and I've been wrong before. Great pictures though. And tasty when they are the size of your hand.


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's definitely a Green Sunfish. The way I tell them apart is the mouth size. That fella has a pretty big mouth for the size of his body, a Blue Gill would have a mouth about 1/3rd the size of that one.

Also the orange pectoral fins and orange lining on the ends of the dorsal, anal, and caudal fins is a characteristic of a Green sunfish. If you were to catch one that had a tiny mouth but also had the orange fins it would most likely be a hybrid as they do hybridize frequently in the wild.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Green Sunfish! I think they are prettier than a blue gill. I love the "lightning" stripes under the eyes. Reminds of of catching them as a kid. thanks for reminding me!


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

100% Green Sunfish 
It’s easier to tell when their mouths shut, There more wide lipped, But it’s definitely a Greenie, Blue gill have vertical barring greenies have horizontal strips.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

yep a greeny


----------

